# Introduction to Mechatronics and Measurement Systems كتاب



## ahmedeldeep (20 مايو 2006)

لقد ظهر الاصدار الثالت من الكتاب الرائع 


Introduction to Mechatronics and Measurement Systems






يمكنكم الدخول على موقع الكتاب 
و مشاهدة عروض الفيديو على هذا الرابط 

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/book/video_demos.html
وهذا موقع الكتاب 

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 مايو 2006)

*فعلاً موقع هام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلاً أخي الكريم موقع أكثر من رائع, وشخصياً أنا أستخدمه في توضيح الكثير من الأجزاء الهندسية, وخصوصاً في الفيديو لتوضيح مفهوم المتحكمات المنطقية المبرمجة PLC.
والله الموفق :7:​


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

رائع 
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حازم طاهر (29 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ احمد

جهد جبار نشكرك

حازم


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

thannnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## altaee_friends (16 فبراير 2010)

الى الاخوان الكرام .........................
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو التفضل منكم بتزويدي بهذا الكتاب او النسخة الحديثة لاني في حاجة ماسة اليه.
ومني لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله الموفق
اخوكم


----------

